# 2010 *Brand New* Zone Spark NEV-48 EX Electric Vehicle



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

*US $5,900.00* (0 Bid)
End Date: Wednesday Mar-10-2010 8:24:36 PST
Bid now | Add to watch list

More...


----------

